# New G4003G Lathe - Alignment Problem



## frostheave (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi all.  I posted my lathe alignment problem in the Grizzly forum.  I thought I would put a link to it here in this forum to get a wider audience.  I hope this is okay.  Please feel free to delete if this is not acceptable.  Thanks for any help!

Bob J

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18734-New-G4003G-Lathe-Alignment-Problem


----------

